# Custom G Loomis P8400 GLX



## dbuswell (Aug 22, 2010)

Here are some photos of a rod I had built recently by Terry Jones of Coastal Quest Rods (Terrynj on here). For those of you looking to have a rod built here in Houston, Terry does sick work. I had it made for a core, but until i go buy one, I have a chronarch on there. See photos, click to enlarge :walkingsm

Blank: G Loomis P8400 GLX 7' Med-Light
Guides: Fuji SiC Titanium frames
Grip: Custom cork split grip
Wraps: Charcoal grey w/ red inlays 
Hook hanger


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

yep Terry J does some nice work


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Very nice rod. Everything looks top notch. Great work.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*i seen this rod in person*

i was over at ftu about two weeks ago and terry showed this rod to me and it was very nice. the rod he built is probably one of the best bottom fishing rod you will ever fish with. i'm very envious because that is the perfect setup in my opinion, glx, titanium fuji, splite seat, core reel, and not loaded down with thread weight. 
my point is to be very careful of that rod because the fact you cannot get another glx blank. these blank are tender so just keep a eye on it when your are not fishing with it. put a rod tube on if you put in a rod box, rod boxes break alot of rods............bennie


----------



## dbuswell (Aug 22, 2010)

QTRODS said:


> i was over at ftu about two weeks ago and terry showed this rod to me and it was very nice. the rod he built is probably one of the best bottom fishing rod you will ever fish with. i'm very envious because that is the perfect setup in my opinion, glx, titanium fuji, splite seat, core reel, and not loaded down with thread weight.
> my point is to be very careful of that rod because the fact you cannot get another glx blank. these blank are tender so just keep a eye on it when your are not fishing with it. put a rod tube on if you put in a rod box, rod boxes break alot of rods............bennie


That is exactly what i thought when i was designing it. Trying to create the ultimate inshore rod to me. I know it is a little old fashioned no micros and no spiral, but I love it. I am going to take really good care of it. I know i'll probably never be able to have another one like this made. :cheers:


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks so much guys! I really value your opinions!
There is nothing wrong with a traditional rod if that is what you want. The thing about a custom rod is the confidence and pride of fishing the exact instrument you want...if you aren't comfortable with your setup...it will hurt your chances.
I really enjoyed doing the rod. Sometimes its harder to build a nice rod without a lot flash that stands out. Besides, who doesn't want to build a GLX with titanium guides! haha
I gotta share this though, right before Dustin came by to pick the rod up, I put a last coat of finish on and came home 10 hours later (everything nice and dry) and found this....
I was able to get the little critter removed and the finish fixed, but jheeez...
I also added a couple of pix that I took that I like of the rod. For those curious...the decals are a Dry Transfer method which uses sheets of foil and is not easy to do, but the results are great...no label edges, the lettering you see is all that is one the blank!

Thanks...Terry


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Classy Terry! Very clean....


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

sick


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

terry that reminded me of back in the late 70's when i was trying to find away to write names on rods. when i was over at a friend house that built fine looking remote control airplanes. on the wing he had block letter step hear and i said how did you do that and he said with block lettering. he showed me how to do it and i started putting it on my rods. i didn't look that good, but it did look good enough to sell me a bunch of rods. i think i still have the roller pin.......bennie


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Terry is the weave a double and what do you use for your decals?


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Paul, the decals are called a "Dry Transfer". It is a complicated process, but can yield some nice results...you have to have A LOT of patience! lol Anybody intersted in more info can contact me (its not something I sell, but I can explain the process in more detail)


----------

